# Ex-Waymo engineer who went to Uber must pay $179 million to Google



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Ex-Waymo engineer who went to Uber must pay $179 million to Google*

https://www.protocol.com/Bulletins/...ocial&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=Protocol
Anthony Levandowski owes his old employer a small fortune.

A court in San Francisco on Wednesday confirmed it had ordered the former head of Uber's self-driving technology to pay $179 million to Google after a ruling in December that he had breached his terms of employment when he left Google.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Good! I cannot abide corporate espionage. It’s not right. I would have executed him.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Does he even have that much money?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I think Uber will wind up paying IIRC part of his hiring agreement with Uber included that they would defend and pay any costs related to him working at Uber.

Yuppp.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...e-looked-like-levandowski-took-google-s-files
Damn Bloomberg.

"Uber ultimately settled a Waymo trade-secret lawsuit by paying about $245 million in equity. This year, when the San Francisco-based ride-hailing company filed to go public, Uber disclosed that it may have to pay about $127 million more to cover Levandowski's obligations to the Alphabet unit."


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Just buy the technology from Waymo for a fee. Why waste billions trying to outsmart Goog.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

*Ex-Uber self-driving head declares bankruptcy after $179 million loss to Google*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...n-to-google-in-contract-dispute-idUSKBN20R37A


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KevinH said:


> *Ex-Uber self-driving head declares bankruptcy after $179 million loss to Google*
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...n-to-google-in-contract-dispute-idUSKBN20R37A


Probably a legal move to force Uber to pay.

"Ron, who remains at Uber, settled with Google for $9.7 million last month, and Alphabet's self-driving unit Waymo confirmed on Wednesday that Uber had paid the full amount that Ron owed."

Uber set aside the 127M knowing it was responsible for covering Levandowski.

Levandowski will likely sue Uber if they don't pay up.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Probably a legal move to force Uber to pay.
> 
> "Ron, who remains at Uber, settled with Google for $9.7 million last month, and Alphabet's self-driving unit Waymo confirmed on Wednesday that Uber had paid the full amount that Ron owed."
> 
> ...


Another example of why it's so good to have TK gone from Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> *Ex-Waymo engineer who went to Uber must pay $179 million to Google*
> 
> https://www.protocol.com/Bulletins/...ocial&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=Protocol
> Anthony Levandowski owes his old employer a small fortune.
> ...


GOOD LUCK WITH THAT GOOGLE !



observer said:


> Probably a legal move to force Uber to pay.
> 
> "Ron, who remains at Uber, settled with Google for $9.7 million last month, and Alphabet's self-driving unit Waymo confirmed on Wednesday that Uber had paid the full amount that Ron owed."
> 
> ...


LEVANDOWSKI FOUNDED THE CHURCH OF ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE.

HE PLANS ON CREATING GOD.

OUT OF A SELF LEARNING COMPUTER.

MEANWHILE
" HOMELAND SECURITY " ( N.S.A. )







HAS BEAT HIM TO IT BY OVER 10 YEARS !

Google Spends Hundreds of Millions Each Year on Developing TRANSHUMANISM !

* Observer.>< Reminds me of Kaaba.
At Mecca.

( Black Rock from Space)

Perhaps the remains of the Last A.I. " God"
Upon re entry into Earths atmosphere.

" Nothing New is Under the Sun".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> GOOD LUCK WITH THAT GOOGLE !
> 
> 
> LEVANDOWSKI FOUNDED THE CHURCH OF ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE.
> ...


Kinda looks like a church.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> I think Uber will wind up paying IIRC part of his hiring agreement with Uber included that they would defend and pay any costs related to him working at Uber.
> 
> Yuppp.
> 
> ...


When you say Uber will pay, you mean the drivers?


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

observer said:


> Uber set aside the 127M knowing it was responsible for covering Levandowski.
> 
> Levandowski will likely sue Uber if they don't pay up.


Uber is going to throw Levandowski under a
self driving bus.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bluecrab said:


> Uber is going to throw Levandowski under a
> self driving bus.


I think they're going to try but if they covered that other Google guys award they will have to cover Levandowskis.

It's been known since Uber bought Otto that Uber had agreed to cover any lawsuits and awards.

Levandowski isn't dumb, I'm sure he got it in writing.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.theverge.com/platform/a...dowski-fined-179-million-google-uber-poaching
"Nevertheless, Levandowski still might not have to pay. As _The New York times_ notes, Levandowski's employment agreement with Uber indemnified him. "While Uber and Levandowski are parties to an indemnification agreement, whether Uber is ultimately responsible for such indemnification is subject to a dispute between the company and Levandowski," an Uber securities filing said this week, leaving open the question of who must pay Google."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/engineer-says-uber-owes-him-153119911.html


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/engineer-says-uber-owes-him-153119911.html


Good luck.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

goneubering said:


> Good luck.


Uber already had the money set aside to pay.

I'm sure they will try and reduce the amount but most likeliy, in the end, will pay.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Edit: Oops already seen that the link was posted.

Wow, he's got some guts.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> Edit: Oops already seen that the link was posted.
> 
> Wow, he's got some guts.


He knew that Uber was going to have to indemnify him.

I'm just wondering how much he's charging Uber for his prison time.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...engineer-on-his-own-for-180-million-to-google


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...engineer-on-his-own-for-180-million-to-google


Like I said. Good luck. He should figure out a way to sue TK who's probably the player behind all this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...engineer-on-his-own-for-180-million-to-google


Well
Theres always the
" Stimulus Cheque" !


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> *Ex-Waymo engineer who went to Uber must pay $179 million to Google*
> 
> https://www.protocol.com/Bulletins/...ocial&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=Protocol
> Anthony Levandowski owes his old employer a small fortune.
> ...


Anthony Levandowski declares bankruptcy.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

observer said:


> He knew that Uber was going to have to indemnify him.
> 
> I'm just wondering how much he's charging Uber for his prison time.


I'm for stricter punishment of white collar crime so I hope they throw the book at him.

If white collar crime involved 20 years behind bars getting your buns broken in by a dude named Bubba then maybe the American people wouldn't got screwed in the Great Recession bailouts.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber will lose this one.

They didn't hire him for his good looks. They hired him because of his work at Waymo.

They also agreed to indemnify him in writing.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Anthony Levandowski declares bankruptcy.


I think he already did.

Yepp.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...-anthony-levandowski-declares-bankruptcy.html


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> Edit: Oops already seen that the link was posted.
> 
> Wow, he's got some guts.


Smart people are by nature

smart


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

observer said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/engineer-says-uber-owes-him-153119911.html


Wow.
UberSucks.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Why do you think they call it way-mo?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The truth be told, Travis should pay this guys legal bills since he's the one who hired him.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> The truth be told, Travis should pay this guys legal bills since he's the one who hired him.


0% chance that happens.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN24U125


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

5231XDMA said:


> Does he even have that much money?


Uber under Travis kalanick bought his autonomous trucking co for. I believe, $800 mil. He was majority share holder. Uber didn't gave to pay 100% because of his termination from uber but he still collected a good chunk.

There was an article with the specifics a while back.



REX HAVOC said:


> The truth be told, Travis should pay this guys legal bills since he's the one who hired him.


From what I remember, Levandowski downloaded and stole info from Google and lied about it when he was hired.

Whether or not TK knew, who knows. None of us would be surprised if he did know or even instructed him to steal it. Levandowski, as far as i know hasn't made that claim.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

observer said:


> https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN24U125


Excellent.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN24U125


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Let's forget Levandowski founded a church based on AI.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wi...andowski-artificial-intelligence-religion/amp


----------

